# Enneagram Instinctual Variants vs. Subtype Descriptions



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Do the instinctual variant (stand-alone) descriptions you relate to, match up with your Enneagram Type's (instinctual variant) subtype description?

I always score incredibly high (almost a tie) on both the Sexual & Self-Preservation instincts (when reading and interpreting their stand-alone descriptions), with a very low (almost completely neglected) score for the Social instinct. While it's a close call, I think I'm SX-dom (based off of all the instinctual variant information & reading material). The only SX-dom Enneagram type description I relate to, is the Type 7. Problem solved? (As in: that must be my type)

Or do these two categories of information frequently not match up for others?

Example: You score high on (let's say) the Social instinct, and currently Type at 8, but do not relate to the Social Type 8 descriptions.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I personally related really well to SO 4 description.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

I relate to the SP/SX instinctual stack in itself, but not much to the hermit-like SP Five descriptions (a bit more to the SX Five and not at all to the SO Five subtypes; I actually dislike the SO Five slightly). I don't think the descriptions are wrong, but I just haven't entered into that behavioural pattern (yet?).


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

I suggest you look in Beatrice Chestnut's book: "The Complete Enneagram: 27 Pathways to .... "


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

So 6 descriptions tend to harp on about "us vs them" (I'm one of the most conciliatory people I know, no way) but otherwise suit me fairly well. I actually do cleave well to stereotype in being very duty-oriented. So-dom 6 descriptions lean _hard_ to So/Sp which works in my favor. 

Overall, So 6s basically just apply the 6's standard fears of uncertainty and need for guidance to the social realm. That means themes like belonging, contributing, being a part of something, etc. Being dutiful is both a way to assert your value to society (ah, that 6-->3 connection!) and a natural result of finding security _in_ having value to society. 

I basically identify with everything here, though I'm not sure how all of it is social specific. 

---

As a So/Sp phobic 6w7, I am irritated by the apparent association of 6w7 = counterphobic = Sx-dom in many descriptions. One thing at a time!


----------



## PeaceLoveEmpathy127 (Jul 10, 2021)

o0india0o said:


> Do the instinctual variant (stand-alone) descriptions you relate to, match up with your Enneagram Type's (instinctual variant) subtype description?
> 
> I always score incredibly high (almost a tie) on both the Sexual & Self-Preservation instincts (when reading and interpreting their stand-alone descriptions), with a very low (almost completely neglected) score for the Social instinct. While it's a close call, I think I'm SX-dom (based off of all the instinctual variant information & reading material). The only SX-dom Enneagram type description I relate to, is the Type 7. Problem solved? (As in: that must be my type)
> 
> ...


I agree, I am a very 5,2 and 7ish 4 and I am sx/so because i value one on one relationships above all else, but the sx 4 descriptions are terrible. The whole more aggressive than 8, shameless rather than shameful, envious and over competitive. It is very 3 and I’m not like it at all, I’m emotionally intense but friendly and gentle on the surface and don’t want to make others suffer because I am like the descriptions say, I think it is quite ridiculous as an unhealthy person should not be sx 4 stereotype


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

4w5 sx/so/sp I mean I have a bit of 8 but not much


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ezekielchambers1 said:


> 4w5 sx/so/sp I mean I have a bit of 8 but not much





PeaceLoveEmpathy127 said:


> I agree, I am a very 5,2 and 7ish 4 and I am sx/so because i value one on one relationships above all else, but the sx 4 descriptions are terrible. The whole more aggressive than 8, shameless rather than shameful, envious and over competitive. It is very 3 and I’m not like it at all, I’m emotionally intense but friendly and gentle on the surface and don’t want to make others suffer because I am like the descriptions say, I think it is quite ridiculous as an unhealthy person should not be sx 4 stereotype


Oh, so maybe you're both ready for tritypes?


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh, so maybe you're both ready for tritypes?


I’m a 479


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ezekielchambers1 said:


> I’m a 479


You might enjoy this: 









The 27 Tritype/Archetype Descriptions


378 – The Mover & Shaker Archetype The 837 is the slick, expansive, powerhouse, 'can do' person that sees the big picture but avoids feelings, seeing them as speed bumps that get in the way of manifesting and making things happen. *Most assertive tritype-378, 873, 783 378,837,738 If you are...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## PeaceLoveEmpathy127 (Jul 10, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh, so maybe you're both ready for tritypes?


I know tritypes, I'm a 458 nearly 478 but I also think the tritype descriptions are pretty bad.


----------

